# Topics > Arts > Music >  Arpeggio, Piano Playing SuperDroid, Majestic Piano Works, Agoura, California, USA

## Airicist

Business Owner and Creator - Nicholas Morris

Website - pianosoftware.com

vimeo.com/allportmasterworks

facebook.com/ArpeggioPianoSuperDroid

twitter.com/denisemorris29

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Arpeggio the Piano SuperDroid

Published on Jun 16, 2015




> Arpeggio is a Robotic Piano performing system that plays like a human virtuoso pianist.
> 
> He is capable of aligning himself in front of a piano with precision controlled movement and has the ability to play the keyboard as well and pedals with human touch and emotion. 
> 
> Arpeggio is equipped with advanced robotics and the ultimate reproducing player piano system, the Live Performance model LX.
> 
> Arpeggio's repertoire consists of a broad range of styles, from the classics to jazz and contemporary to just about any style of music available.
> 
> Arpeggio is a performer and entertainer like no other. Regardless of the occasion, he is the life of the party. Arpeggio is not a player piano he is a Piano player.
> ...


"Majestic Piano Works excites the Piano Industry with a new innovative design-Arpeggio, the Piano Playing SuperDroid!"

June 15, 2015

----------

